# Getting REAL Tired of SlingShooting.Com's Shipping !!



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have ordered all kinds of stuff from them but it very much seems their shipping is as bad as Dankung at the present time. They were pretty good before. I have two orders that are about 30 days out and it looks like the orders were just picked up by a Canadian airline, when they were in the USA ? What is going on ??

This is all good news for Simple Shot as I get my orders from them in less than a week and I'm in Kalifornia !!

So much for my ranting ;- )

wll


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I try to support local brick and mortar and domestic as much as possible, but sometimes what we want/need is only available overseas. I've had good luck with GZK as long as you can meet the free shipping limit. By far the best experience has been with SniperSling. Free shipping and arrived faster than a lot of domestic packages.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

StringSlap said:


> I try to support local brick and mortar and domestic as much as possible, but sometimes what we want/need is only available overseas. I've had good luck with GZK as long as you can meet the free shipping limit. By far the best experience has been with SniperSling. Free shipping and arrived faster than a lot of domestic packages.


Yes, my experience with Sniper sling has been very good, I wish Slingshooting dot com would be better also (not their products, but their shipping). That would give me three companies that I can rely on : Simple Shot, Snipersling and Slingshooting --- I have not ordered for GZK yet !

wll


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I have to say that Simpleshot’s shipping, at least for stateside orders, is usually surprisingly fast. I’ve been very pleased there. They also put up with the dumb questions I occasionally ask on their help chat. 🤣


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Simpleshot is very fast for Canada too. My stuff usually arrives in about two weeks.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Wasp was pretty quick from what I recall too. About two weeks from the U.K. to New Mexico. Good customer service, even sent me a patch! (I bugged them a bit for it) 15 dollar crossing the pond fee but that’s better than 69$ 😂.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I've had good luck with slingshooting.com, it ships out fast and the tracking option works well. The problems that I've had are with the carrier, it hits California and sits there at the Port for 2 weeks before they let it go out for delivery... California is their own worst nightmare...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

My order did come in and another two orders are along the way ... The shipping is the problem, they ship items out in a very timely fashion.

wll


----------



## olenickdesigns (Oct 2, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> I've had good luck with slingshooting.com, it ships out fast and the tracking option works well. The problems that I've had are with the carrier, it hits California and sits there at the Port for 2 weeks before they let it go out for delivery... California is their own worst nightmare...


this keeps happening to me too


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Everything is learned by comparison, as you know! 
I would be happy to receive packages in two to three weeks. 
I get practically all of my slingshot parcels from China. Standard delivery time from China to Russia is 30 to 90 days! 
I take it quite philosophically: the longer the wait, the more happy I am when I get it.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Unfortunately here in the States I believe we’ve become a little accustomed to the “I need it now!” mentality as well. We should all remember to be grateful, I mean, someone rode a jet ski all the way across the ocean to bring me that slingshot..which would be hard with all those packages and extra gas and stuff. Plus that’s pretty hard on the Gluteus Maximus by day 7..


----------



## olenickdesigns (Oct 2, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Unfortunately here in the States I believe we’ve become a little accustomed to the “I need it now!” mentality as well. We should all remember to be grateful, I mean, someone rode a jet ski all the way across the ocean to bring me that slingshot..which would be hard with all those packages and extra gas and stuff. Plus that’s pretty hard on the Gluteus Maximus by day 7..


this is hilarious. i feel you guys. that instant gratification has its hooks in me sometimes. im sure all the prime 2 day shipping people use doesnt help our patience either.


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

SlingShooting.com's shipping rate is a real bargin, considering what it would cost you to go there and pick it up.


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

I think you get what you pay for. 10 days for the budget post option from the Slingshooting Spain warehouse to Finland is decent enough and the price for shipping is reasonable. I think the slow-up is when it hits Finland as the postal service here is terrible. I will say the tracking is poor though. Mine always says it is still in Madrid Spain for the whole duration of the 10 days until i receive it.


----------



## olenickdesigns (Oct 2, 2021)

Karloshi said:


> I think you get what you pay for. 10 days for the budget post option from the Slingshooting Spain warehouse to Finland is decent enough and the price for shipping is reasonable. I think the slow-up is when it hits Finland as the postal service here is terrible. I will say the tracking is poor though. Mine always says it is still in Madrid Spain for the whole duration of the 10 days until i receive it.


Yeah I think the US can only order from China, but your right its not their issue cause it ships super fast and i think its the 10 days it takes for the us to let it pass customs or whatever process happens.... shipping is dirt cheap unless you want to cut the time in half. then it becomes quite expensive actually. guess it depends on where you are on the scales but 30 plus for around i think 60 worth of goods is way too rich for my blood. either way it sucks to wait but its worth the wait haha.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

A lot has gone on since I first posted this, Slingshooting shipping has gotten a lot better and my communication with them is very good. I have purchased quite a few things from them in the past few months.. Yes the shipping cargo thing is a pain, but I guess we will just live through it !

wll


----------

